# GunZ won't even start.



## Nevon (Sep 19, 2006)

I just downloaded GunZ and I have installed it. But just as I click on the GunZ.exe a screen comes up (I'm guessing it's a patcher) where it says "Connecting to server" and then it freezes up. Not the whole computer, just GunZ. 
Is there a way to get around this? Is it a known problem? If I can get around it (manual patching?) how would I do that?

Oh yeah, here are my PC specs:
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 
BIOS: Award Medallion BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Gfx card: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Sound card: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio
Drive: C:
Free Space: 32.8 GB
Total Space: 58.6 GB
File System: NTFS

That's all the sys. specs I could possibly imagine that you'd need.


----------



## danmcman (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to TSG!

Do you have Norton, Mcafee, or any other security/firewall programs running? Also check and turn off your Windows Firewall.

Have you tried an uninstall/reinstall of the software?


----------



## Nevon (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you. 
I have Fsecure 2006, but I've allowed GunZ. How do you turn off the windows firewall?
And yes, I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling the software. This is my third try.


----------



## danmcman (May 25, 2006)

To turn off Windows Firewall, go to Start--> Settings--> Control Panel--> Windows Firewall. Select Off.

Also, for troubleshooting purposes, turn off Fsecure2006


----------



## Nevon (Sep 19, 2006)

I turned them both off and tried it, but with no luck. 
I read somewhere else that GunZ could have a problem with routers (I'm on ADSL with a router) because of dynamic IP-addresses or something. I also found a guide on how to bypass the router or allow certain ports (I have no idea what they were talking about). So anyways, I did change my DNS settings and all that, so I had a static IP address, but that didn't help. Then I had to enter my IP address into a field and then connect to my own IP address to bypass the router. The problem is just that whoever wrote that guide was unaware of the fact that not everyone lives in the US. The three first units of numbers were already there, I could just change the last unit. 
For example: if my IP was 81.232.121.172 the IP that was written in the guide was something like 126.84.65.*** 
So I couldn't use that. After that smack in the face of my European honor I decided that whoever wrote that guide could go _edited out by Cookiegal_ (no offence if it was anyone here ) and then I gave up.

Any suggestions?

EDIT: I'm going to bed now, but I'll be checking this in the morning, so keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Epic123 (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I've also had this problem some while ago, and there's one way that I know of to get around it. First thing you must do is download a bittorrent client(I recommend bitcomet). After that, go to the following directory:

C:\Program Files\MAIET\Gunz

- There, look for a program called "GunzLauncher" and run it.
-> As soon as you run it, a bittorrent file will show up in that(gunz) folder. 
- Open the bittorrent file with a bittorrent client. (Right click, Open as...)
- Once opened, you can either download those files to a fixed location and copy/paste it into the gunz directory, OR you can simply direct the download into the Gunz directory.

It should work if done correctly.


----------



## Nevon (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm gonna try that when I get home, but I just wanna make sure that you're talking about PLAYING the game. When you download GunZ from the official site you get sort of a bittorrent client that downloads the actual game for you (which didn't work) that's NOT what I'm talking about. I downloaded the whole game from someplace (can't remember where) and when I try to run it from the icon that I have on my desktop it freezes up. 
If your technique doesn't work I'll post a screenshot so that you all know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Nevon said:


> I turned them both off and tried it, but with no luck.
> I read somewhere else that GunZ could have a problem with routers (I'm on ADSL with a router) because of dynamic IP-addresses or something. I also found a guide on how to bypass the router or allow certain ports (I have no idea what they were talking about). So anyways, I did change my DNS settings and all that, so I had a static IP address, but that didn't help. Then I had to enter my IP address into a field and then connect to my own IP address to bypass the router. The problem is just that whoever wrote that guide was unaware of the fact that not everyone lives in the US. The three first units of numbers were already there, I could just change the last unit.
> For example: if my IP was 81.232.121.172 the IP that was written in the guide was something like 126.84.65.***
> So I couldn't use that. After that smack in the face of my European honor I decided that whoever wrote that guide could go _*edited out by Cookiegal*_ (no offence if it was anyone here ) and then I gave up.
> ...


Nevon,

I've edited your post for profanity. Please watch your language, even if it's not spelled out entirely.

This thread was reported as being pirated software. However, I see that the official site offers the game download for free although it seems you didn't get it from there. Having said that, we do not support the use of P2P applications such as Bit Torrent so I'm going to close this thread.

If you feel it should not be closed please contact me by private message with some further clarification and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Epic123 said:


> Well, I've also had this problem some while ago, and there's one way that I know of to get around it. First thing you must do is download a bittorrent client(I recommend bitcomet). After that, go to the following directory:
> 
> C:\Program Files\MAIET\Gunz
> 
> ...


Epic123,

We do not support the use of any P2P applications and I suggest you read the forum rules before posting again.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

